# Color combination



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

What type of gear and color do you wear for your
Boots
Pants
Jacket


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Check the other thread broha!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Black
Black
Black with duct tape (silver)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Black
> Black
> Black with duct tape (silver)


I hate to ask but whats the duck tape for
and alaric Im trying to find out if people tend to wear simple colors or more "obnoxious" things


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea but there is another thread about what you wear on the mountain, so that should answer that question.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

black boots 
Green plaid (bonfire arc pant)
Green plaid (bonfire baker jacket)


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

orange jacket
yellow pants
tan boots


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

see avatar yo!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Any color you want. If you are going to be photo slutting, it helps to have a jacket and/or pants that pop. So something kind of bright. Reds, Blues, just about anything but white or black actually. If not, wear poke a dots for all I care.


----------

